# My Stash



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

Installed the temp control in my Edgestar today, so thought I'd snap a few pics of my stash. Not a complete picture, as those drawers are three rows deep...which is probably a good thing because it allows me to remain in denial about my problem (and let's put it this way: I didn't HAVE a problem until I joined Puff. Thanks guys!)


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

hmmm... seem to be having an issue with the pics... I attached six of 'em, but only the "discard" tray is showing up. Any advice?


----------



## pao444life (Mar 12, 2011)

i see the pics just fine and am just a tad jealous! good looking stuff!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

same thing happens to me when i post pics....everyone else can see them but i cannot.... nice stash btw


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Your pictures are there. FYI, many of us just use photobucket and post the pic directly on the page so it's easier to view. 

I see A TON of beautiful cigars in the trays! Man, those look delicious.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Pictures turned out great....I can actually see them while I'm at work:noidea::smash: But I can se yours.....Wooo Hooo



GREAT STASH BROTHER


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

I see some REALLY nice sticks in there, great stash!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

gehrig97 said:


> hmmm... seem to be having an issue with the pics... I attached six of 'em, but only the "discard" tray is showing up. Any advice?


This happens because the page is loading from your cache, not the server.

to fix this hold down the shift button and click the refresh button in your browser.


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> This happens because the page is loading from your cache, not the server.
> 
> to fix this hold down the shift button and click the refresh button in your browser.


worked! Thanks!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Great sticks in there! I don't see a problem, except for maybe you're going to need a bit more room soon!


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Thats a great looking stash. Im jealous bro you put mine to shame.


----------



## blown_smoke (Mar 16, 2011)

Very nice! Looks yummy!


----------



## bMay (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice stash!!


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

We have similar tastes in cigars, very nice!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

gehrig97 said:


> Installed the temp control in my Edgestar today, so thought I'd snap a few pics of my stash. Not a complete picture, as those drawers are three rows deep...which is probably a good thing because it allows me to remain in denial about my problem (and let's put it this way: I didn't HAVE a problem until I joined Puff. Thanks guys!)


OK, I'm nearby I can volunteer to come and help you with the "problem" of too much quality cigar-age. Together with some of the other "NJ/NY" herfers we'll get your inventory down enough to fit in the new Edgestar! :smoke2:

Some very nice selections there brother, I can see that Padron 44/45/46 10 box hidden underneath those coffins!


----------



## Frankenstein (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice stash, and for the record, I dont think many of us had a "problem" untill joining a forum..... education may set you free, but it will also damage your bank account.:boom:


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

So I've got a little stash envy.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm just at the beginning of growing my stash and will probably end up like you someday soon. Also all because of puff:smoke2:...

My biggest concern I have, is not being able to decide on what to smoke with huge variety of good sticks. Do you have that problem?


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't know why I always look at these pictures. Makes me wanna bust out the CC.

Nice collection BTW!!!!!!


----------



## mqdff22 (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice collection can't wait until I'm on this level!!!


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

What a stash. I'm jealous. Maybe one day since I'm so new to puffing sticks.:smoke2:


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------

